
Steve Blank’s Guide to the Real Silicon Valley - rootspike
https://medium.com/startup-grind/steve-blanks-guide-to-the-real-silicon-valley-37278610026c#.c2mz8mr15
======
chmaynard
Summary: there's nothing to see in Silicon Valley, folks. Move along. This
article reminds me of a Movietone newsreel, slick propaganda pieces shown in
movie theaters and classrooms during the baby boom years.

